# Need some tips on training LGD pup



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

We got a Pyreneese puppy about three weeks ago. She has been with our herd since she got here. I've seen that she's bonded with them and follows them everywhere they go, it's like she knows they are her family. However, she nips at their heels and bites the kids on their backs and chases them. i correct her whenever I can. I thought of a shock collar because most of the time it takes me FOREVER to get to her when I see her do it. By the time I make it to where she is, she has seen me coming and runs! I know she needs to get used to their sporatic movements and such, but does anyone have any tips on how to keep her from chasing and nipping at the babies?
Thanks!


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

My friend is having the same problem..it may sound mean but as long as the kids aren't severly bad..then its okay.. I got a GP puppy and he was in the with the big goats when he was little so he could not do it to them and now he loves baby goaties lol. But a farmer we knew stuck a puppy in with a couple baby goats and the dog chewed on the goats leg..(i thought it was wrong and still kinda do LOL) but it all worked out and now a year later she is one of the best goat dogs..so i'm not sure..you could try to the shock coller if you got the money but it depends. Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would put the pup in with dominate Does...ones the pup can't nip at...no babies.....or....If you can't... then pen up the pup....where the pup can see the herd ...and are near them when you cannot be around.....and then... let the pup out... when you can supervise only......if this doesn't get under control... and is allowed to continue....it will get worse and they can play so much with the baby... that it may stress them and traumatize them so badly... that it may kill them .... or the pup will get to the point of playing rougher and Mame or kill...


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> I would put the pup in with dominate Does...ones the pup can't nip at...no babies.....or....If you can't... then pen up the pup....where the pup can see the herd ...and are near them when you cannot be around.....and then... let the pup out... when you can supervise only......if this doesn't get under control... and is allowed to continue....it will get worse and they can play so much with the baby... that it may stress them and traumatize them so badly... that it may kill them .... or the pup will get to the point of playing rougher and Mame or kill...


Thats what I was afraid of. I put her in a seperate pen where she can see the herd but she keeps getting out. :sigh: And when she's out, the older dominate does are with her as well. It's become a game to her when they butt her. She goes up to them and barks and wags her tail until they butt her some more. She moves as fast as she can and barks some more. But I do see her bonding with them at other times. She knows the word "no" which seems to help when I cant get to her fast enough....but still...i don't like all the biting and chewing.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

A puppy is just that.. a puppy. It can not be expected to do the job of an adult (2 years and older) LGD. When you are not there to supervise the pup...it needs to be in an escape proof run preferably next to the goat feeders. This way the dog will have constant interaction and bonding without the ability to pick up bad habits like chasing, biting an deventually killing stock. 

Whenever you are outside...then let the pup out. This way he/she will NEVER have the chance of doing bad things without immediate punishment. 

Also, be sure to leash train your pup and teaching it to sit and lay down when asked is super helpful when you are training them on the what to do and what not to do during kidding season. (the dog should never be unsupervised during kidding season until it has been through 2 kidding seasons with you there or is at least 2 years old and has been through 1 kidding season with you there)

Remember... its MUCH easier to train them correctly than it is to leave them to their own devises and then spend YEARS and YEARS trying to break them of their bad habits.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> A puppy is just that.. a puppy. It can not be expected to do the job of an adult (2 years and older) LGD. When you are not there to supervise the pup...it needs to be in an escape proof run preferably next to the goat feeders. This way the dog will have constant interaction and bonding without the ability to pick up bad habits like chasing, biting an deventually killing stock.
> 
> Whenever you are outside...then let the pup out. This way he/she will NEVER have the chance of doing bad things without immediate punishment.
> 
> ...


 :wink: :hi5:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

MyFainters is right on. If you let the behavior continue it is VERY hard to fix later. Supervision when the dog is around the goats is key. A shock collar may work but the biggest problem I see with these is that the timing of the human is off and this can lead to confusion for the dog. They also will learn to associate the correction with the human if it is done incorrectly. Good luck. I have never had a LGD but am a dog trainer by profession.


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok thanks guys!! I will definately seperate her from them when I'm not around! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5: :thumb:


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

We raise Anatolian shepherds. As long as you make your puppy understand that you are BOSS and she must listen to you, she will be alright. We did have 1 female that wanted to chase them but as she got older, she straightened out. Our main problem was kidding time. We make sure to pen up the mamas before kidding. The dogs wanted to clean the babies and the mamas would reject them. So we leave the mamas in the pen with the babies for 2 weeks so that dogs understand that the babies belong to mama. After 2 weeks, it is easier for mama to butt everyone away from their babies when they are ready to join the rest of the herd. Good luck with your puppy. Have you considered getting another young puppy so they work together? Guarding is sometimes a tough job for one dog if you have a huge herd. Also, she will have someone to play with when she wants to rough house.


----------

